# how do you refigure costs



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok so i got my costs for the year, but how do you figure out your hourly rates or total cost to operate your business. Im restructuring my business in jan and want all my number figured out. Im making alright money with what im charging. just need to make sure im doing it right. ptoblem is i charge by the sheet, plus materials, so hourly doesnt apply to me i guess. thanks for helping me out with this conffusing mess.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Income minus deductions=what you pay taxes on


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You should pay each of us 2$ every time you post.:blink:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an organizer in which I keep a daily log. What jobs, time arrived, time left, and a description of what got done that day. I can take my earnings and subtract expenses and divide it by total hours for that job and get an hourly avarage.It is a calander type. It lasts a whole year. Hell I can tell you what I did on March 3rd in 2003 if I go look.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

yea well im not supposed to post my numbers i guess but i get 24 a sheet plus materials. I get some people that say im way to high and they cant afford me, and then others say no problem at all. So its a hard thing to figure.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> yea well im not supposed to post my numbers i guess but i get 24 a sheet plus materials. I get some people that say im way to high and they cant afford me, and then others say no problem at all. So its a hard thing to figure.


Maybe you should go back to high school.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Maybe you should go back to high school.


I gotta say "ouch" here....but I also have to agree. It's all very simple math....a pain in the a$$, but simple nonetheless. 

Gross income = all the money you got
Net income = what you make after calculating every last dime you spent on anything even remotely resembling work. 

Trying to buy a house? Net income is big.
Trying to lower your taxes? Net income is small.


----------

